# [Druide Antidote RX] Pb mise à jour v4 vers v6 (résolu)

## leTigreBleu

Bonjour,

J'ai le logiciel Antidote RX (correcteur grammatical commercial de la société Druide) installé selon la méthode décrite dans https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-526679-highlight-antidote.html

Je voudrais le mettre à jour de la version 4 vers la version 6. En suivant les instructions (je lance ./Maj_Antidote_RX_v4_v6_Linux) , j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant : 

 *Quote:*   

> Le fichier installé suivant ne correspond pas au fichier original. La mise à jour ne pourra pas être appliquée.
> 
> /usr/local/Druide/Antidote.MiseAJour_Temporaire/Documentation/Questions et réponses.html

 

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi la mise à jour ? Si oui, avez-vous une piste ?

Merci,

leTigreBleuLast edited by leTigreBleu on Sat May 17, 2008 6:53 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## titoucha

Oui j'ai réussi la mise à jour mais je suis parti d'une version 1 toute neuve et je l'ai mise en version 6 directement.

----------

## gbetous

Je connaissais pas ce produit, il a l'air très sérieux (et puis qqu'un qui fait l'effort de porter son logiciel sous Windows, Mac et Linux ne peut qu'être sérieux   :Wink:  )

Vous pourriez nous expliquer sur quoi il s'interface, et ce qu'il permet ?

Merci !

----------

## leTigreBleu

Bonsoir à vous deux,

Merci pour la suggestion de passer de v1 à v6. Avant de tenter, je me pose une question : comment puis-je désinstaller proprement ma v4 ? Je ne voudrais pas partir d'une situation un peu bancale...

gbetous, je peux vous dire avec quoi je l'utilise :

- à 90 % avec open office (oowriter pour être précis). Je m'en suis servi pour corriger les fautes (en tous genres : grammaire, ponctuation, orthographe) de mon dernier roman, Météore Atlantique. Les outils que j'utilise le plus sont : le correcteur grammatical, les dictionnaires (celui des définitions, pour être sûr d'employer le bon mot, et celui des synonymes, quand je suis à court de synonymes) ;

- à 10 % en copié collé à partir de textes de provenances diverses (via le presse papier de xorg, le bouton central de la souris).

Il permet aussi de vérifier des règles de grammaire, car il contient un équivalent de mon ouvrage préféré, le Bled (cours supérieur d'orthographe, E. & O. Bled, classique Hachette, 20ième édition, 1981). 

Pour info, il est en promo en ce moment sur un grand site de vente en ligne (du nom d'un fleuve d'Amérique du Sud) pour moins de 80 euros.

leTigreBleu

P.-S. Le Linux Pratique #46 en parle page 47.

----------

## gbetous

 *leTigreBleu wrote:*   

> Pour info, il est en promo en ce moment sur un grand site de vente en ligne (du nom d'un fleuve d'Amérique du Sud) pour moins de 80 euros.

 

Tu sais, tu peux citer Amazon ici, on n'est pas à la TV   :Wink: 

En tous cas ça a l'air d'un excellent produit, et si je cherche un jour qqchose dans ce goût-là, je n'hésiterai pas un instant !

----------

## leTigreBleu

Bon, j'ai réussi en installant (sur la v4) la v1 d'origine du CD, puis en mettant la MAJ de v1 vers v6. Merci titoucha !

Lionel

----------

## titoucha

De rien   :Very Happy: 

----------

